# Reloading 10mm Auto with Hardcast



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a really good load for it with 155g Hornady XTPs. Now, I am looking for a 200 grain hardcast load and am wondering about the best place to get bullets and what velocity range would be best to shoot for?
Any help and recommendations are gladly accepted! I have never loaded hardcast before.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seriously, no one loads 10mm with hc bullets??


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I don’t reload mine but the Underwood 220 grain hard casts that I use in my Sig 10mm Elite uses a Hi -Tek Coated Hard Cast Flat Nose 21 BHN bullet. As far as where they get em, I don’t know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use 180gr HC from Hunter Supply. I use 11.0 gr of Blue Dot with a CCI standard primer.
I should get about 1200FPS but don't have a chrono. No sign of excess pressure and I think 11.4gr is max. I don't have my books with me.
I have a Glock 20 and put in a new spring (Glockmeister, 20lb)
It worked with the stock spring, but just wanted to add a stronger spring for S&G. And 40 S&W cycles fine in an Alpha Wolf 40 S&W barrel.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I got mine sorted. Thanks for the replies. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

